# WLAN RT5390 in notebook HP 1000-1323LA



## Fernando Salazar (Apr 4, 2015)

Hello, after two days of researching why my WLAN card doesn't get detected by FreeBSD I finally opened my notebook up and took a picture of the card (please see attached file). It's an RT5390.

This not so easy to tell from the HP website, HP 1000-1323LA
http://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers...1300-Notebook-PC-series/5330599/model/5359763

At first I was trying to install the 10.1 but somewhere I've read that this card was supported in 11.0, but no luck so far. I'm thinking now that loader.conf doesn't get read by the boot up process, although I have re-installed 3 times and only modified that conf file.. is there any way to go step by step to make sure this if_ral_load="YES" is really executed?

Any suggestion or advice will be greatly appreciated...


----------



## trev (Apr 5, 2015)

`kldstat` will show you if it is loaded.

`kldload if_ral` will load it, if it exists.

`kldunload if_ral` will unload it, if it loaded.

Check `dmesg` and /var/log/messages for errors.


----------

